# GIF-estival!



## Madeline

Post your bestest gif here.  None of us will beat Kat, but dat's okay.  It's just for fun.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Zoom-boing

I approve of dis here thread.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Zoom-boing

L.K.Eder said:


>



Your siggy link . . . .omfg tff.  

According to a poll released Tuesday, nearly 20 percent of U.S. citizens now believe Barack Obama is a cactus, the most Americans to identify the president as a water- retaining desert plant since he took office.

    tff


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## Kalam

Wake up with the king


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## Kalam




----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Kalam

Kitten mittens!


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Kalam

L.K.Eder said:


>


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi




----------



## xotoxi

Not a GIF...but chuckle-inducing!


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## L.K.Eder

xotoxi said:


>





xotoxi said:


>





xotoxi said:


> Not a GIF...but chuckle-inducing!



putin is not amused


----------



## Zoom-boing

He was amusing a while ago.


----------



## Kalam




----------



## Kalam




----------



## Sherry

xotoxi said:


>





xotoxi said:


>





xotoxi said:


> Not a GIF...but chuckle-inducing!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Zoom-boing said:


> He was amusing a while ago.



putin is one cranky dude, unpredictable.


----------



## Kalam




----------



## xotoxi

L.K.Eder said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was amusing a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putin is one cranky dude, unpredictable.
Click to expand...


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Kalam




----------



## Kalam

Reverend X


----------



## Madeline

O my God those are hilarious!  You guys are demented.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## THE LIGHT




----------



## THE LIGHT




----------



## THE LIGHT




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Madeline

I loved the Luftwaffle!


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Mr. H.

D'oh.


----------



## Dante

Madeline said:


> Post your bestest gif here.  None of us will beat Kat, but dat's okay.  It's just for fun.
> 
> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp65/photolover534/disco_ball.gi/IMG][/quote]
> 
> you mean animated gif
> 
> and if you didn't make it it ain't y-o-u-r best. you're a best a thief.
> 
> :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Dante

testing 1, 2, 3, 4...







maddywipe.gif

---

so animated gifs can be uploaded to imageshack? LOL


----------



## Madeline

That's not bad, Dante.


----------



## Madeline

Dante said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post your bestest gif here.  None of us will beat Kat, but dat's okay.  It's just for fun.
> 
> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp65/photolover534/disco_ball.gi/IMG][/quote]
> 
> you mean animated gif
> 
> and if you didn't make it it ain't y-o-u-r best. you're a best a thief.
> 
> :eusa_whistle:[/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="4"][FONT="Book Antiqua"]O dun be such a sourpuss.[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]
Click to expand...


----------



## THE LIGHT

Just for Madeline 
















Sorry, couldn't find any with broken heads.


----------



## THE LIGHT

Okay this isn't an animated gif but I have to post it anyhow.


----------



## THE LIGHT

One last one...

My little pony gone Star Wars... R2-D2???


----------

